# China K-Type Fühler fast geschenkt und dennoch brauchbar



## Patrickclouds (2. Mai 2012)

*China K-Type Fühler fast geschenkt und dennoch brauchbar*

Ich habe mir in China 8 K-Type Fühler über ebay bestellt, da ich diese nur für eine Versuchsanlage benötige. In Deutschland liegen die günstigsten K-Type Fühler von ELV bei knapp unter 10€. In China hingegen gibt es sie in 1m Länge für 1,80€ oder in 2m Länge für 2,50€:
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst
Thermocouple K Type with Connector 2m (6.6') Bargain!!! | eBay

Die Zollfreie Kaufbetrag liegt bei etwas über 20€, daher habe ich mich für 8Stk. von den 2m Fühlern entschieden.

Die Glasfaser Ummantelung ist sicherlich nicht so robust wie bei Fühlern mit Gummi Ummantelung aber das kann man bei dem Preis noch verschmerzen. Viel wichtiger ist die Messgenauigkeit der Fühler und da haben sie mich wirklich überrascht. Bei einem Test an meiner Kaskade lagen alle Temperaturen recht nahe beieinander. Ich habe schon deutlich größere Abweichungen in dem Temperaturbereich bei teureren Fühlern feststellen können.

Im Temperaturbereich von flüssigen Stickstoff sind K-Type Fühler generell nicht ideal, da sie dort sehr stark streuen. Vor allem wenn man die Fühler in flüssigen Stickstoff bei -196°C hält werden oft viel zu geringe Temperaturen angezeigt. Dort sollte man eher auf T-Type oder Pt100 fühler setzen. Aber wenn man den Coldbug mit den K-Type Fühlern kennt reicht das als Orientierung beim Benchen aus.

Die Fühler im Vergleich (blau= alter Conrad Fühler, grün teurer K-Type Fühler)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FX_GTX (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: China K-Type Fühler fast geschenkt und dennoch brauchbar*

Ich hab mir heute 6 K-Type Fühler für 18€ bei Holtegel gekauft. Sind für den Stückpreis von 3€ gut, was günstigeres kann man in Deuschland nicht kaufen.
Temp.-fühler Typ-K zu Thermometer • Nordpart Onlineshop • WECOMMERCE Shopsystem®


----------



## killah (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: China K-Type Fühler fast geschenkt und dennoch brauchbar*

am ende kommt alles sowieso aus china 
wenn man die zeit hat warum nicht


----------

